# New Member Chronic Constipation for 64 years HELP



## soozeqsh7 (Mar 21, 2015)

Well, its been a long hard (no pun intended) rocky road and I am desperate for sensible answers to my colon and intestinal distress. I had surgery for a fissure that would not heal just over a week ago and have had many hemorrhoids fixed, banded , etc. My colon doc says "You really can grow hemorrhoids", what a fine characteristic to have. I take Miralax daily and I am weaning myself off of Omerperazole since my gastro doc says I must stop taking it because I have osteopenia and the drug isn't good for you (wish she had told me that when I started taking it over 2 years ago). So I am slowly tapering off the Omeperazole which has its own set of problems, but a gradual wean is what I am doing. I actually count the granules in the capsule. I am down to half dose of a 20 mg capsule after about 3 weeks. It seems that my fissures and hemorrhoids really kicked into high gear when I switched to Famotadine 40 mg 2 x daily so I stopped taking it and when back to Omeperazole and now the taper without another drug. I am going to try the FODMAP diet starting today. I tried the SCD diet but its is much too restrictive. Figuring out why and how to overcome constipation is very frustrating. My colon doc thinks I should not be taking Miralax, but even with it I still am having some difficult movements. I've tried fiber supplements but they don't do the trick. I also have two rare disorders, Lichen Sclerosis and Alock Syndrome (pudendal nerve entrapment) the latter of which I am told not be get constipated. Easier said than done. And, with the fissure surgery I am told not to strain. So, its like a vicious cycle its difficult not to think about toileting issues all the time and it makes going worse because I wind up being tense. The latest thing I learned is to just breathe. Any advice?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi and welcome to the board.

yes, it's hard, isn't it, struggling with a lifetime of chronic constipation. i'm 63 and have had constipation problems since childhood. not fun, is it.

i do hope you have a good gastroenterologist to help you figure all this out.

i suppose you've had all the tests to try to figure out why your C problems are so bad. tests like the sitz marker (colonic transit study), defecatory proctogram (defecogram) to dx any outlet problems like a rectocele, anal prolapse or pelvic floor dysfunction and anal manometry..etc. .i've been diagnosed with colonic inertia (sitz marker), pelvic floor dysfunction, rectal hyposensitivity and megarectum. for me, i found out that having tests and getting the proper diagnoses helped.

so sorry about the hemmies and the fissure. i have hemmies too. to help avoid straining--have you tired elevating your feet on something like a footstool, shoebox, squatty potty etc while sitting on the toilet. that can help-- it straightens out the anorectal angle and allows a more complete evacuation.

and yes, belly breathing and relaxing helps a lot with having a BM without straining. i've posted this before so maybe you've already seen it--the u-tube video on how to have a bowel movement without straining. the woman in this video is a pelvic floor physical therapist. the techniques she describes here are a lot like what my biofeedback PT told me:






i suppose you've tried the medications available for chronic constipation --amitiza and linzess (linaclotide).

and yes, it can be helpful to tweak your diet. because i have colonic inertia and abdominal adhesons, fiber is not my friend. it's like adding cement to a dead colon. i found i do better on a low fiber diet, with the fiber coming from well cooked vegetables.

that's good you're weaning off omeperazole. i have GERD and yes, i had to do that too although thankfully i wasn't on it too long. and thankfully i've been able to control my GERD with a strict diet. and yes you're right--the PPIs and acid reducers are not good for those of us with bad bones (i have osteoporosis).

i have lichen sclerosis too. fortunately it isn't too severe and thank goodness clobetasol helps keep it in check.

good luck with everything. wishing you all the best.


----------



## toyota (Mar 22, 2015)

Two things that I found help me.

Linzess for constipation.

I go to the bathroom each morning like clock work.

Lorazapam for anxiety.

Most IBS is associated in some way with an anxiety disorder


----------



## Bjane58 (Mar 23, 2015)

I have been constipated all my life. I am 62. Been through the Metimucil, Raisin Bran and laxatives. I started taking two 500 mg of magnesium tablets at night along with 1 DigestZen soft gel at night. I have been on this routine for a year and I have movements everyday. It has truly been a miracle for me. DigestZen is sold by doTerra and can be ordered through their website. My daughter is into using oils for wellness and suggested taking the DigestZen. This product has ginger root, peppermint,caraway,coriander,anise,tarragon and fennel seed oil ingredients. Can't say enough....


----------



## theibslady (Mar 20, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your struggle. Have you tried digestive enzymes instead of the omeprazole? Are you drinking enough water? Have you tried zinc and more protein to help heal with the hemorrhoids, fissures etc? The DigestZen from Bjane58 sounds great too! The lichen sclerosis can often be linked to hormonal factors, which can be affected by digestive problems, so they could all be linked together and helping one could help the other conditions you are suffering from... nothing happens in isolation


----------

